# Change is the only constant



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

In discussions with fellow outdoors folk about public lands, whether it be about management authority, national monuments, special land use designations or water initiatives, it seems many are unaware of the context in which these things are taking place. If the future of hunting and fishing in Utah is a priority, then the following linked video (prepared for the state legislature) contains important information.

Utah's Long Term Projections

In ½ century Utah will be home to nearly 6M people

50,000 new residents each year

1/3 Utah growth due to new people moving in - more diversity

Ogden, Salt Lake, Orem, and Provo areas will merge together

By 2065 Utah county will be same size as Salt Lake County
Utah County Challenges:
Air quality
Increased congestion
Housing affordability
Land conservation

Iron and Washington county fastest growing region - grow more than 3X in next 50 years if state develops necessary water supplies.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The human hellholes (large metropolitan areas like Seattle/Tacoma) that are created by economic development being the only focus considered important, the vision portrayed in this video will surely happen to us here in Utah. 
When we see the creation of personal wealth as the only true measure of success and our leaders acting upon this belief when making decisions that affect our future...yes, Utah will just become another hellhole.
The paths that our current leaders are leading us down is the identical path the leaders of areas like Seattle/Tecoma led their communities down 30-40 years ago.
If you watch this video and think these people are visionaries, you're sadly wrong...they are historians, and as we all have heard many time before, "history tends to repeat itself".


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Anyone with more than 2 kids can't respond negatively to growth. All our kids got to live, work, and they aspire for the same things we do.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I think it’s time the church starts advocating smaller families. The need for extra help on the farm has gone down enough that I think families don’t need 6 plus kids anymore. I’ve got the mindset of quality over quantity.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

"Hell is other people."


----------

